# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Ekonomideki çıkmaz şahane, IMF bahane

## bozok

*Ekonomideki çıkmaz şahane, IMF bahane*


*Osman Ulagay*
*MİLLİYET*
*17 şubat 2009*



Ekonomiyi gazeteci olarak yakından izlemeye 1980’de başladım. Türkiye’de ve dünyada irili ufaklı birçok kriz yaşandı aradan geçen sürede. 

Yaşananlardan dersler çıkartmaya çalıştım, krizleri doğuran şartlar konusunda hayli deneyim kazandım bu süreçte. Bu şartların olgunlaştığını hissettiğim noktalarda da, aklım sıra uyarı niteliğinde bir şeyler yazmaya çalıştım gazete köşelerinde. ürnek olarak 1994 krizi öncesindeki dönemde ve 2000 yılının ikinci yarısından itibaren yazdığım yazıları gösterebilirim. 

ülke ekonomisini krize doğru sürükleyen hükümetlerin ortak özelliğini de öğrendim bu süreçte. Yaptıkları yanlış tercihlerle ekonomiyi çıkmaza doğru götüren hükümetler, yapılan uyarıları ve eleştirileri* “kötü niyet”*e bağlayıp bildiklerini okumaya devam ederler. Krizin bütün belirtileri ortaya çıkana dek bu tavır değişmez.


*AKP’nin krizi*

şimdi ne yazık ki gene böyle bir döneme girmiş bulunmaktayız. İktidara geldiği dönemde, pek çok kesimde duyulan endişeleri gidererek, ekonomi yönetiminde akılcı tercihler yapan ve 2002 - 2007 döneminde küresel ekonominin sağladığı olanaklardan yararlanmasını bilen Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AKP) hükümeti, büyük bir sorumsuzlukla ekonomiyi çıkmaza sürüklüyor. Yapılan uyarıları da dikkate almayarak, küresel krizin etkilerinin katmerli biçimde hissedileceği bir ortamın oluşmasına katkıda bulunuyor.

AKP hükümetinin bu çıkmaz sokağa girmesini üç ana nedene bağlayabiliriz.

*Birincisi,* AKP hükümeti ve Sayın Başbakan, yaşanmakta olan küresel krizin farklı niteliğini, olası etkilerini ve gelişme sürecini doğru algılayamadı. Küresel ekonomide bir kırılma noktasına gelindiğini anlayamadığı için de, *“Krizin sonu yakın”* saçmalığına inanarak* “Biz bu işi atlatırız”* havasına girdi.

*İkincisi,* Sayın Başbakan* “Kriz bizi teğet geçecek”* söylemiyle krizin Türkiye ekonomisindeki etkilerini hafife almanın, güven krizini aşmak için geçerli bir yöntem olacağını sandı ama sonuç tam tersi oldu. Krizin çarpıcı etkileri kendini gösterirken bu etkiyi kendi işlerinde ve yaşamlarında hisseden ekonominin aktörleri, Sayın Başbakan’a ve hükümete duyduğu güveni tamamen kaybetti.

*üçüncüsü,* Sayın Başbakan ve hükümeti, önceliği 29 Mart yerel seçimlerine vererek,* “Ekonominin sorunlarına sonra eğiliriz”* havasına girdiği için ekonomideki çarpıcı bozulmaya seyirci kaldı. 


*IMF bahanesi*

Ekonomideki bozulma sınai üretimden işsizliğe, bütçeden ihracata ve sermaye hareketlerine kadar her alanda kriz sinyalleri verirken hükümetin IMF ile sürdürdüğü pazarlık da gizlilik perdesi arkasında yaşanan bir komediye dönüştü. 

Aklı başında olan ve rakamdan anlayan herkes Türkiye ekonomisinin 2008 yılında ne kadar küçüleceğini kestirmeye çalışırken, % 4’lük hayali büyüme hızı hedefine dayalı bir bütçeyle yola devam etmenin olanaksızlığını anlamak için IMF’ye hiç gerek yok. 

*Hükümet IMF’yi kullanarak kendi fiyaskosuna yabancı bir ortak bulmaya çalışıyor.*


...

----------


## bozok

*İşsiz adam*


*Güneri Cıvaoğlu*
*MİLLİYET*
*17 şubat 2009*



VİZYONDA* “Issız adam...”* gerçek yaşamda *“işsiz adam...”*

Ekonomide bütün laf köpürtmelerinin ötesinde temel gösterge “işsizlik” oranıdır.

Yüzde 12’yi aşan ve katlanarak büyüyen işsizlik oranı, krizin *“değerek, teğet mi”* yoksa* “delerek”* mi geçtiğini ortaya koyuyor.

Hangisinin doğru olduğunu AKP, kapı önüne konulmuş işsizlere sorsun... 
Onların ve çocuklarının yürekleri altın gibi ama ne yazık ki tuttukları altın olmuyor. Altın suyuna batarak doğmuş değiller. 

Grafikte işsizlik çizgisi her ay yüzde 0,5 yükselerek şubat 2009’a gelmiş.
Seçim ekonomisinin kazık fren yapacağı, 30 Mart’tan sonra daha da dramatik ivmeler kazanacağı görünüyor.

Devlet yönetmek* “öngörmek sanatıdır”*, krizin fırtına gibi gelmekte olduğunu algılama fakirliği daha da vahim mesafelere savrulmuştur. 

ünce *“bizi etkilemez...”*

Sonra *“teğet geçer gider...”*

Oysa* “delip”* geçiyor.




*Değerek/delerek*

AKP dönemi küresel olumlu rüzgarlarla yelkenlerini doldurmuş, Kemal Derviş’in çizdiği rotada yol almıştı. 

şimdi ise küresel rüzgarlar* “ters”* esiyor.

Hem *“ters”,* hem de* “sert...”*

Sadece AKP söz konusu olsaydı, sorun* “mevzii”* gibi kalırdı. Ama ne yazık ki tüm Türkiye’nin dramına dönüştü, dönüşüyor, bu gidişle daha da dönüşebilir...

Buzdolabı, çamaşır makinesi dağıtılabilir ama* “iş dağıtmak”* sosyal devletin asıl görevidir.

Türkiye, kendi yaratmadığı bir krizle karşı karşıya, bu doğru fakat krize karşı kendi önlemlerini almamak nedeniyle bu duruma sürüklenmiş olmaya ne demeli?

*“İşsizlik”* madalyonun bir yüzü... Diğer yüzündeyse her gün siftah yapmadan kepenk indiren,* “buraya kadar deyip dükkanlarını kapatan”* esnaf var. Onları da *“işsizler”* grafiğine koymak gerekir.


*Tarihin sonu*

*BU krizle birlikte dünya artık eskisi gibi olmayacak. Fukuyama’nın “tarihin sonu” erken hükmüyle iddia ettiği “sonsuza kadar liberal ekonomi”* *rüyası bitti.*

Artık devletler kendi sınırlarına çekiliyor. AB çatırdıyor. Petrol fiyatları düştüğü için Arap sermayesi bile ağalık yapamıyor, güvenli liman arıyor.

Rusya da aynı durumda. 

*Türkiye’nin “B” planı olmayan “Sat-sat” tutkusuna dayalı modeli çökmekte.*

...

----------

